# Malus Darkblade Series



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all! 

Being a Druchii fan, I've looked at picking up the new Malekith book (does anyone have/rate it?), but then I remembered the Malus Darkblade series of books. Are they any good? I see there are several books on the BL site, including a Vol 1 book which is slightly more expensive - what is the Vol 1 book? A collection of all previous or something else?

Cheers,

Syph.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Malus Darkblade is a little cartoony when you begin to picture it, but I'd rate it up there among William King, and Graham McNeill books. It's one of the better ones, although the limited audience, and different writing style throws me from suggesting it to those who are new to Fantasy, looknig for background.

Still, it's mostly accurate, but unfortunately, some of it is sacrificed for action. But yes, one of the Top 10 Fantasy Series/Books, and possibly Top 3.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I'll pick up Malekith first - it got 5/5 from BoLS and they compared it to a HH book. Then I'll work my way through the Malus Darkblade series. Cheers.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I have to say I far preferred the Malus books to the Malekith one. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that of all the new Time of Legends fantasy books, Malekith is the weakest so far.

Don't get me wrong, Malekith was still a good read, but I much preferred Nagash and Heldenhammer.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Critta said:


> I have to say I far preferred the Malus books to the Malekith one. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that of all the new Time of Legends fantasy books, Malekith is the weakest so far.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Malekith was still a good read, but I much preferred Nagash and Heldenhammer.


Where does the Malus Vol I book fit in? I can see there are several in the series, just not sure where the Vol I slots in or what it's about.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Volume 1 is the first 3 books of a 5 book series.

I think Volume 2 will bring the other two books together and is out September time (check with the BL new releases, but I remember noticing it the other day), right now you can only get Warpsword and Lord of Ruin as seperate books.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ahh, so it's worth buying then? Cool, cheers.


----------

